# OT - Montreal F1 Race = GREAT RACING



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

What an exciting race with plenty of passing with different pit strategies. Only one speeding penalty on pit road & where a 5 sec. stop is too long. The drivers have to change gears many times a lap, ask what sector of the track they can improve on & told to shift later in the apex to gain speed. Hamilton recovered from a long pit stop to catch & pass the first two cars to win. WOW, I was siting on the edge of my seat just watching the replay today. ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I was watching too -- Montreal usually produces a pretty good race.:thumbsup:


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't want to spoil your fascination with F1 but to see real exciting race action one has to watch m/c races especially GP2 and 3. Since they switch to 4st and having all the same engine only different chassis it is cut throat on the track. Some times 4 abreast through a corner. I must admit I was never a real F1 guy as it is to me too boring especially the last 10 years although recently it got a bit more interesting with the new rules.

As one commentator ut it: " for all those viewers who just switched channels from F1. What those guys are doing out there is called overtaking. " 

I think that says all. 

Mario

BTW Guess what people like Schumacher and Hill were doing after they stopped racing. Motorcycle racing!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*have a growing interest too*

i watched most of the replay too x! the pit stops are even interesting to me. i personally like the camera work since i got a real nice tv to watch it on. but most of all i like the tech the cars have built in even if i dont understand it. things like when does the wing open up ? and when does the electric motor kick in ? and the guys lined up with laptops reading what the car is doing, then make adjustments. the cars are so sensitive the ferrari had a small chuck of marbles/ rubber on his wing and the other cars just passed him like he was stading still. even if the guys calling the have a funny accent they know that sport and make it cool to watch and get an education. these days for watching racing on the tv it,s f1 and the rolex series for me!


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

On the subject for Formula 1 racing - I am not fully aware of what has changed this year, but whatever has been done, please don't try to fix it as the racing has been great. 'Overtaking' is now being done out on the track rather then on pit road. There has NEVER been a season in F1 where 7 different drivers have won the first 7 races of the season. We have had 5 different builders that have sone. It's just a great season and if it continues, watching Formula 1 races is something that I will continue to do.

GP2 and those races are also great. Any time you take a racer and put him in a vehicle with less power, then have to develop other skills to get their lap times down. Normally this involves carrying more speed into the corners. Some of the best racing in the world - at least in my opinion - is 250 cc Moto GP racing. I don't think they can carry that much speed into a turn, but with only 250 cc, they can't rely on raw power to pick their speed up on the exit of corners! It's awesome!

Keep up the great racing. Much of it is now enjoyable to spend the time to watch it when you can find the coverage.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

F1 - This has been the most entertaining season of racing I have enjoyed in a long time. All the adjustments and different cars being favored on each track. Monaco is always unique, but who picked Williams and Maldonado, and who would have figured Lotus to be up in the points so far too? Button was hot, Massa was done, until they switched roles - if Ferarri hadn't screwed up the tire strategy for both cars, and Massa hadn't spun trying so hard, he'd have done better than just scoring points. I LIKE having different cars, seeing who works the hardest between races to get the speed. Not that there isn't a place for "evenly matched" cars, but I sure have gotten my fill of equalized racing.

Le Mans is this weekend, need to set to record all. I won't get to see those Audis this year, disappointed, but they are awesome cars!


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

The only problem is that all of the fixes use varying degrees of artifice, that is how it has to be to give the masses what they want, and somewhere along the line it has all become a bit of a mess.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*whats next*

with all this talk of f1 racin i gotta scan around and see where the next f1 race is. i,m all in with this racin ....cuz i dont understand it all yet. but themcazz are sure iz kool! i,m hooked on this racin!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great racing again today!!! Kimi got second!!!

In case you missed it...
http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2012/6/13498.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks the black with big brown UPS logo looks terrible on the Ferraris? Great race again today....


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Ricardo did a great job today......cheers to the Red Bull guys.

OTOH. there are only three teams that have ANY chance of wining a GRAND PRIX this year. That sux.


----------

